# Danny Farmer / Basics



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I haven't heard any reviews on this one. Anyone think its worth a hoot?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

I like it.

Marty


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I liked it alot and picked up quite a few things. There's much to be gained by watching Danny and Judy train dogs for 6 hrs.


----------



## jburn34 (May 12, 2006)

I thought it was great.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

What I've been able to see of it has been fine. BUT... the damn thing doesn't work very well. It stops when it wants to and won't play from beginning to end. To see parts of it I have to navigate past bad parts of the disk and back up to see what it won't play through. You miss parts and it's extremely annoying.

Watch Judy and the dog when she's teaching it to sit on a whistle going to a pile. She's very fast to read a dog and make a correction at the first sign of the slightest refusal. I'd love to watch it again and again but this is part of the DVD that doesn't navigate. I think I have less of a standard than Judy or I don't read dogs as fast as she does or both!

I've had this DVD since they first came out and I've yet to watch it all. It's to it's frustrating to have to watch it by rewinding from the back. I'd have sent the tape back but I'd had it over a month before I took the wrapping off and watched it. Very frustrating DVD.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I would call them and see if they can get you a new one, even though you opened it.....it is defective.....they should replace it.

FOM


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought it was interesting that several dogs were over the age of 12 mo even in the FF section. Appears that they FF at a later age then the normal 6-8months old.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

My impression was that they were being used for demonstration purposes. At one point if I remember correctly a field champion was being used. I think that was with swimby. I'm not complaining because I liked the video. I figure you can't always wait for the perfect set of circumstances to get something done in a given amount of time. Sorta of a time management thing.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 31, 2007)

In the October/November issue of Hunting Retriever magazine Vickie Lamb mentioned the two videos from Farmer & Aycock.
She certainly felt they would make good additions for anyone involved in the sport.
I have just ordered them and feel they will make a good addition to the Lardy and Graham videos I currently use.


----------

